# Slow Internet after Installing Graphics Card



## HiddenSecrets

Hey guys,

Finally, after 2 months of research, phone calls, asking friends, family members, ect... I'm hear to ask the ones who I should of asked a long time ago...

For the past couple of months I've been running into some problems with my desktop. Before, I purchased the desktop I was using a HP Pavilion laptop for awhile. Then, decided to run a second monitor HP 2211x with the laptop. Which, worked great for a few months and then started lagging. So, I decided to invest in a more powerful machine a desktop ASUS PowerSpec B728 with an Intel Core i7-6700 Processor 3.40Hz with the HP 2211x monitor. It worked great!

Then, I decided to invest in 2 -24" Samsung LED SD300 Monitors to run them vertically. The lag came back, due to the dual monitor setup? I guess. So, I went for another leap by purchasing an XFX Radeon RX 470 4gb Graphics Card. Which, started off super smooth. Seeing how perfect everything was running, no lag, no stutter, just complete smoothness I couldn't believe my eyes, it was a huge burst of relief of serotonin into my brain hehe, what a feeling. Then, of course I began to witness slow internet!

So, the only issue I'm having is slow internet. The lagging was only occurring, while I was playing online poker (the only program I use the computer for). Which, the graphics card worked wonders on the lag issues BUT unfortunately for some odd reason ever since I installed the graphics card, my internet has been running terrible.

It's hard to believe I need something else other then the graphics card. The only other thing that comes to mind is a Power Supply, maybe?


If anyone has witnessed this or/and solved the problem. Please, feel free to let me know. It'll be much appreciated.


Desktop Specs:
*ASUS PowerSpec B728*
Intel Core i7-6700 Processor 3.40GHz
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64-bit
16GB DDR4-2133 RAM
480GB Solid State Drive
Intel HD Graphics 530 (uninstalled b/c new graphics card)
ASUS 24x DVDRW Drive
Multi-in-One Memory Card Reader
10/100/1000 Network
802.11ac Wireless

Monitor Specs: (if needed)
*Samsung LED SD 300*
Game Mode
Magic Upscale
Tilt
MEGA Dynamic Contrast
1920 x 1080

Graphics Card Specs:
*XFX Radeon RX 470 4gb*
[Ghost 4.0] Thermal Technology
[Zero DB] Auto Load Sensing Fan
[Hard Swap] Interchangeable Fan
DirectX 12 Optimized
FinFET 14
HDR Ready
AMD FreeSync Technology
4th Generation GCN
AMD LiquidVR Technology
AMD Virtual Super Resolution (VSR)
Radeon Software
Vulkan Ready
AMD Crossfire Technology
AMD XConnect Ready
AMD Eyefinity Technology
PCI Express 3.0 Support
OpenGL 4.5 Support
OpenCL Support
Displayport 1.4
HDMI 2.0b


Thanks in advance!


----------



## johnb35

What is the exact model number of power supply you have?  What speed internet do you pay for?  Go here and do a speedtest and let us know the results.

www.speedtest.net


----------



## HiddenSecrets

I did a bunch of tests today... w/ the dual monitor setup I didn't get more then 0.09 Mbps on download and upload. Then, with the single monitor I received it's full potential, 14.2Mbps download and 21.6 Mbps upload. So, it's something to do with the dual monitor setup. Something isn't powerful enough for me to run them both. At this point, I could see it's not the graphics card.

Evga 400w Power Supply: 100-N1-0400-L1

I have Verizon using WiFi 150/150 internet speed


----------



## johnb35

Power supply is little too weak to be running the rx470  Look at getting a 500 watt unit.  Also, are you running the latest video card drivers?


----------



## Agent Smith

Make sure that when you install the vid drivers that you use a custom install and uncheck all the fluff that seems to come with these drivers anymore. I know Nvidia bundles crap with their drivers that uses telemetry and spies on you so you need to uncheck all that crap. Perhaps AMD has the same thing?


----------



## HiddenSecrets

WOW! I really think this is the time to say, "I changed something." to save my ass for looking like a fool BUT I'm going to man up... I... I... I... had to push the damn plug more into the GPU! Everything is running solid!

Thanks a million, guys. Really appreciate the quick response.

And, a HUGE apology, as well. hehe.


----------



## johnb35

I would still get a higher wattage psu.  You are under powering the video card with that unit.


----------



## HiddenSecrets

You know what, it did only work for such a little time. By unplugging the connector out of the GPU, then plugging it back in I guess it gave it some life for the two monitors to work for such a short amount of time. Which, sums everything up as you stated get a more powerful PSU. Sounds right? I think you nailed it. I'll grab one today.


----------



## johnb35

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139027
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438012&ignorebbr=1


----------



## Deadpool

I would no doubt get this:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...6&cm_re=seasonic_s12ii-_-17-151-096-_-Product


----------



## HiddenSecrets

Alright, I messed up. I purchased the Evga 500B and opened up my PC and what do you know... The stock one is 500W! So, I guess go for the 600B? or Corsair CX650? I guess it won't hurt if I go a bit more, right?

Deadpool... Thanks but the store near me doesn't hold those. You think I should go for the 650?


----------



## JLuchinski

HiddenSecrets said:


> Alright, I messed up. I purchased the Evga 500B and opened up my PC and what do you know... The stock one is 500W! So, I guess go for the 600B? or Corsair CX650? I guess it won't hurt if I go a bit more, right?
> 
> Deadpool... Thanks but the store near me doesn't hold those. You think I should go for the 650?


What's the brand name of the PSU that's in your computer now? The no name ones are garbage, you're better off with a well known brand such as the ones that were recommended to you. If budget allows it then get the 650 watt, it will give you more headroom and nothing will be under-powered.


----------



## HiddenSecrets

I just bought the Corsair 650W, doing the install right now. The Corsair didn't come with the CPU connection, which is on the stock one (Evga 500w). And, another small white connector. Idk why it didn't come with all. I guess I'll have to run out and buy them?


----------



## johnb35

The corsair will have an 8 pin cpu connector which can break down into 2-4 pin connectors if your cpu power socket is only 4 pins.


----------



## HiddenSecrets

Erase that white connector... Got it. I gotta say this is some wild stuff. I ain't no tech head but working on my car is a breeze compared to this!


----------



## HiddenSecrets

Oh wow... awesome. So, this may be a dumb question but it doesn't look like it actually breaks off... Should I just plug the 6pin into the 4?


----------



## HiddenSecrets

Nevermind... Found them! SMH


----------



## HiddenSecrets

Alright, everything's in. All wires were tripled checked to make sure all are connected tightly. Unfortunately, the PSU actually made my internet speed more terrible. Even by running one monitor, which last time was perfect. What's going on with this?


----------



## johnb35

Don't understand how thats an Asus poweredge when it has an Asrock motherboard in it.  Check to see what bios revision is installed.  The lastest is 7.10  Actually sounds like shitty motherboard now.


----------



## JLuchinski

This is a very strange issue, are you connected to your router via wifi or hardwired?  Did you try calling your ISP?


----------



## HiddenSecrets

I'm all over the place, sorry if I jump to one thing to another. This been driving me crazy for awhile now. After testing this all out, this is what I came up with...

I'm running one monitor right now, which is running great. Speed tests are great. Which, is running on a DVI to a HDMI cable. DVI in the GPU w/ the HDMI connected to the monitor. Now, when I run an HDMI to an HDMI connection, the internet is terrible. This same exact thing happened with the other PSU. So, it doesn't look to be the PSU. Is it possible, all I need is a better/stronger cable?

Does the graphics card I have allow me to run dual monitors?

I am completely stumped!

I'm running Wifi and I will be calling them right now. I called them not too long ago and they couldn't figure it out, themselves. I'll get back to you as soon as I get off the phone with them.


----------



## JLuchinski

Try running an ethernet cable if you can, it's always better to hard wire the connection if possible. Did you also try unplugging your router/modem for a couple of minutes to reset it?


----------



## johnb35

What wifi adapter are you using?  Are you running the latest drivers for it?  Either way, you still needed a better power supply.  The video card will run dual monitors.


----------



## JLuchinski

Another question, did you put the antennas on the wifi card on the back of your computer? I'm just wondering if there is some sort of electrical interference that is causing this issue.


----------



## HiddenSecrets

Called Verizon and they were no help. I reset the router, which actually helped speed up the internet and allowed me to run the dual monitors with great numbers but the more I'm on, the slower it gets and the lower the speed test gets. Every time, I basically unplug everything then connect everything again. The internet is fast, right from the start it seems like it gives it more juice then it drains out. Right after this update, I'm going to bring down my whole system downstairs and connect it to the router, using the Ethernet cable. The antennas are on.

Wifi adapter? Hmm... I don't have one? I mean, whatever the PC has, I guess. I don't have any additional, never needed them. Yeah, I'm glad I got the power supply. I always wanted the Corsair. And, that thing is staying in there. No way I'm taking that sucker out lol.


----------



## johnb35

HiddenSecrets said:


> Wifi adapter? Hmm... I don't have one? I mean, whatever the PC has, I guess. I don't have any additional, never needed them.


Look in device manager under network adapters and tell me what you see.  You are using wireless internet so you have a wireless adapter in your system, hence the antenna's.


----------



## HiddenSecrets

johnb35 said:


> Look in device manager under network adapters and tell me what you see.  You are using wireless internet so you have a wireless adapter in your system, hence the antenna's.



Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Realtek Wireless LAN
Realtek PCI GBE Family Controller

I ended up bringing everything downstairs. Right now, I'm connected to the router with the Ethernet cable and it is phenomenal. Speed test over 50 Mbps. On the phone with Verizon again right now. How do you run the latest drivers? That could be it.


----------



## johnb35

Right click on realtek wireless lan, click on properties, click on details tab and give me the 4 digit vendor and device id numbers.  They look like this.  ven_xxxx and dev_yyyy where x and y are 4 alphanumeric digits.  Also click on the driver tab and give me driver date.


----------



## HiddenSecrets

Sorry for the delay. PCI/VEN_10EC & DEV_8812

Realtek 8812AE Wireless LAN 802 11ac PCI-E NIC?... ID number?

Driver Date: 2/26/16


----------



## johnb35

I can't even find it on realtek's website.  Can you right click on it and click update driver and see if it updates?  Might want to try a different adapter.


----------



## HiddenSecrets

It says it was already updated. Have any adapter in mind?


----------



## JLuchinski

Depending on a number of things your wifi can be very slow. When my Xbox is on wifi it's slower then a snail even though it's only 20 ft away from the router, when it's plugged in it runs 40 times faster. That's because a lot of people come over and there phones/devices automatically connect when they're here. Do you have a lot of things that use wifi in your house? And how far are you from the router?


----------



## HiddenSecrets

Hey guys... Sorry for the delay, went away for the weekend. Before, I left I ended up purchasing the Verizon WiFi Extender, made the install today and WOW what a change! 17.1 Mbps download and 36.7 Mbps upload. So, after all the headaches and stress I went through... it was the terrible WiFi connection. I don't know why all of a sudden it stopped working for me to need the extender, doesn't make sense but all is running strong.

And... a special thanks to you guys on this site. After being on about 4 other sites, you guys lead me in the right direction and came up with the best solutions. Thanks a whole lot, really... much appreciated!


----------



## JLuchinski

HiddenSecrets said:


> Hey guys... Sorry for the delay, went away for the weekend. Before, I left I ended up purchasing the Verizon WiFi Extender, made the install today and WOW what a change! 17.1 Mbps download and 36.7 Mbps upload. So, after all the headaches and stress I went through... it was the terrible WiFi connection. I don't know why all of a sudden it stopped working for me to need the extender, doesn't make sense but all is running strong.
> 
> And... a special thanks to you guys on this site. After being on about 4 other sites, you guys lead me in the right direction and came up with the best solutions. Thanks a whole lot, really... much appreciated!


Yeah Wifi can be tricky, it just gets worse when you connect more things to it, that's why I always hard line devices if I can. This is a really helpful community with a lot of really helpful people, I've learned so much here and you will to if you stick around and help when you can.


----------

